# Moldy Cannabutter



## Moonwalk (Dec 10, 2015)

I haven't seen this one on here yet:

I made four pounds of cannabutter in the traditional crock pot way. I found it wasn't strong enough so I ran it back through with more bud. I ended up with very green, but strong butter, and it made hella brownies and molasses cookies.

I have read time and again about making the butter, that it "keeps just like regular butter", but I have never had regular butter mold.

What caused it? (Don't say mold spores.) What can I do do prevent it?

I will be freezing this batch in smaller portions, and vacuum sealing it. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 10, 2015)

The problem is that it has water in it. Once you do your extraction wash it a few times. Then scrap off all the material on the bottom of your "puck" of butter. This is B grade to use in cookies or something. put the puck in a medium to large pot and put on stove with low heat. use candy thermometer and dont let it go over 240 dg. It will bubble, spatter, pop etc.. till all the water cooks out. Once it is out the oil will go quite. Now it will keep much much longer at room temp or in the fridge. I strongly suggest freezing it in canning jars if you intend to store long-term. Coconut oil is better for extractions you intend to keep at room temp. 

to wash butter:

After inititial extraction put puck back in vessel and add new, very hot, clean water. Stir for a few minutes so oil is liquid with the water. Water will go dirty. once it seperates do it all again till water comes out clean. Butter will taste a mile better and will get rid of quite a lot of small plant material in the butter that contributes to it going rancid. 

Good luck!

~SG


----------



## omid76 (Dec 14, 2015)

Good tip thank you SG. 
I left my butter in fridge and it started to smell really bad after a while to a point that I had to throw it out  next time I will do that!


----------



## superloud (Dec 14, 2015)

I use my butter the day after I make it then freeze my edibles


----------

